# Can I give Paracetamol



## Atlantis (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Zak seemed quite aggitated last night, barking and pretty restless. Gums and nose wet and was'nt over panting. He calmed down when I sat on the floor with him and stroked him.

I don't know if he was in pain with his Arthritis but could I have given him a paracetamol. He's a Retriever. Thanks.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Aspirin is okay to give them.


----------



## kyzer (May 1, 2010)

we have a 11yr old lab who also has arthritis we have been givin her 1 paracetamol daily for about 6 months as recommened by our vet ,we also give her msm and glucosamine they all seem to help .


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My vets told me to give Heidi paracetamol when she got cystitis so I assume it is ok. Altho that was via an out of hours call. In the surgery the next day the vet said not to do it again


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

aspirin is ok but never heard of giving a dog paracetemol - dont know the reason though unless their liver is more crap at coping with it than human livers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

I was told to give Alaska half a Paracetamol tablet when she broke her leg (until we could get her to the vets) she's only 7 kg. So I think its alright I wouldnt give more than half.

At least thats what my vet said and it kept the pain down until the next day.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Paracetamol is a relatively safe drug if taken at the correct dosage, but there is a fine line between a safe dose and an overdose (for example, just 12 tablets can kill an adult human). If your dog has been weighed and the dose calculated on a mg per kg body weight ratio by a vet, then you are ok to give it. But it would be easy to give too a high a dose just by guessing - so that's why a lot of people don't recommend it for dogs.


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

hi hun ,dont know abtout the parcetamol bt id check with your vet first ,can i just say your zak is one hansome retriever i also own a golden called otis hope zak gets beter xx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I would never give paracetamol to dogs as its toxic to them.
It can cause liver damage.
Your vet will be able to give you pain meds to control his pain.
Or you could get some glucosamine and chondroitin a joint support supplement from your vet or health shop and this will help also.


----------

